# Central England meet up



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

right lets get this meet up sorted 

who's coming ? if you post here i'll add you to the list, and if you could also suggest a venue that would be great  then we can all vote for a venue

Pam (saphy75) dh & ds
Cindy, ds & dd
Kimmy & dh
Sundog & dh
KarenM dh & dd's
Ann dh ? dd's


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Cindy & ds & dd

(Mind's gone blank on venues but I will have a hard think)


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi All

I am defo up for a meet up depending on when and where etc - Just thought I'd post to add me to the list and bump the thread up  

DH will be dragged along too


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

DH and I please, subject to date etc!


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Me too, subject to date and convincing DH to come too.

Karen x


----------



## Ann (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi,
me too not sure about dh but definatly with the girls.  been away so only just seen this 

ann x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Is anything happening with this?  

It's getting close to Xmas and I know we have some nice things going on around us.  The 8th/9th December is a good weekend for us and here are some of the Santa things going on that weekend in the Derbyshire area:-

Carsington Water - Santa's grotto, Xmas market, lights on the water
Crich Tramway Museum - similar thing, Santa's grotto, fairground rides, (I think a Xmas market as well)
Midlands Railway - steam train ride with Santa

Anybody else up for something Christmassy?  I'm open to suggestions from others, we can't make the last weekend in November or the last two weekends before Xmas but free otherwise.

Cindy


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Cindy,

The December 8th/9th sounds good to me. Would love to go to Carsington water or the tram place again, went last year with pooh bear and he loved it. If we were to come would maybe need to book a B&B or local pub as it is about a 3 hour drive or so from ours and with the 2 of them. Maybe you could PM me with some places near you. As my birthday is on the 12th I could get DH to pay as my birthday treat 

Chat soon.

PBMx


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Cindy - well done for getting the ball rolling - it's so hard to make decisions when there are so many people involved!

We are also good for weekend of the 8th/9th and your venues sound spot on.

sundog and DH & DS (!)
x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Helloooo

Awww something chrismassy sounds fab! No DS/DD for us to bring along yet but i'm sure I'll be the biggest kid of the group anyway 

xxxxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Kimmy, I think I will argue with your description of being the biggest kid of them all, that's my title!!    

I have a few more details.  

Carsington Water has a Santa's grotto, and carol singers, I think they are selling mince pies and mulled wine and dray rides but I can't get any detail on the cost.  They are putting lights on the water on the Sunday.

The Tramway Village is advertising, Christmas Market, Santa's Grotto, Balloon Modelling, Magic Tricks, Fire Eating, Festive Fun Workshop, Vintage Tram Rides, Fun Fair Rides and lots more.  It is more expensive, Adults £9.50, kids free, Ticket to see Santa £5, Fair Rides extra but I think it has a lot more going on.  There is a website if anybody wants to take a look

www.tramway.co.uk

The leaflet says pre-booking advised but this could just be a marketing ploy.  Anyway, let's see if we can firm up a meet by the 24th Nov.  I personally would vote for the Tramway Museum on the Saturday.

I'll send Karen an e-mail as she's not on-line very often at the moment.

Sundog, PBM, obviously you have new littlies to consider.
Pam, are you still interested?
Ann, are you up this way?

Anybody else interested?

Cindy

/links


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

i would love to come but sadly my dh is working that weekend and i don't drive so i'm afraid i'll have to wait until next time   

pam xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

We have something else on that weekend 
Maybe next time.
OT x


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

Just found that our LA have an Xmas party for adopters and family on the 8th (Saturday) which we would love to go to seeing as we have just 'joined' the gang, so if it works as well for everyone else, could we make it the Sunday (9th Dec) ? 

sundog
x


----------



## Ann (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi 

We would be up for it but probably only on the Saturday as it is quite a drive for us and it would be too much on the sunday then work the next day  

Ann xx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Either day for us

PBMx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Either day works for me too.  Shall we give it until the 24/11 to see if we have any more takers before we decide on which day.

Cindy


----------

